# Heimnetzwerk über Router erstellen



## TheTransponder (24. Juli 2009)

*Heimnetzwerk über Router erstellen*

Hallo, 

ich möchte ein LAN-Netzerk über einen Router erstellen. 3 PCs sind über W-lan verbunden und einer über Kabel. 
Man soll daten austauschen und Gameverbindungen aufbauen können.
Bitte um Vorschläge.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Wargrown (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk über Router erstellen*

Was hast du für ein Windows?

Du musst bei Arbeitsplatz(bei Vista Computer) Rechtsklick -> Eigentschaften machen und dann bei Computername die Arbeitsgruppe so ändern, dass dort bei allen Pc's das selbe steht(z.B. ZUHAUSENETZWERK).


mfg powerkiller94


----------



## TheTransponder (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk über Router erstellen*

Habe WinXP Prof. 32-Bit... 
mehr nicht? Nur die Gruppe ändern?


----------



## derLordselbst (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk über Router erstellen*

Bei XP über den Verbindungs-Assistenten ein Heimnetzwerk einrichten und bei allen Rechnern die gleiche Arbeitsgruppe wählen. 

XP Prof. zickt bei mir im Netzwerk, wenn keine Passwörter vergeben sind. Manchmal musste ich auch die entsprechenden Benutzer auf allen Rechnern anlegen.

Evtl. zusätzliche Firewalls auf den Rechner so konfigurieren, dass der private Adressbereich freigegeben ist.

Für Ordner, die Du im Netz freigegeben möchtest, Freigaben im Explorer erteilen. Jede Freigabe sollte gut überlegt sein. Im ungünstigsten Fall amüsieren sich viele Menschen auf einer LAN sehr (ich darf hier nicht schreiben, was ich schon alles auf zu reparierenden Rechnern sehen musste, dank des ausdrücklichen Wunsches, "diese persönlichen Videos" wieder zum Laufen zu bringen - Ansonsten würde ich sofort gesperrt^^).

*Der wichtigste Punkt:* Die drei Rechner aus dem WLan ans Kabel hängen. WLan ist immer noch eine sehr angenehme Möglichkeit zum Surfen, für's Spielen und für das Übertragen großer Datenmengen von 3 Rechnern gleichzeitig aber völlig ungeeignet.


----------



## dot (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk über Router erstellen*

Was ist eigentlich genau die Frage?
- Hardware?
- Softwareinstellungen?
- ...?


----------



## TheTransponder (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk über Router erstellen*

Die Frage ist wie ich eine Verbindung zustande bekomme zwischen den PCs.
Damit Jeder Jeden in der Netzwerkumbebung sehen kann und dass der Datentransfer und das Spielen möglich ist. (software) hardware nur wenn von Nöten.


----------



## dot (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk über Router erstellen*

- Alle PCs in die gleiche Netzwerkgruppe
- Die Firewalls entsprechend entschaerfen, falls vorhanden
- Moeglichen Gast-Account auf den PCs aktivieren
- Bei statischer IP Vergabe die PCs in die gleichen IP- und Subnetzmaske bringen (Gateway & DNS = Router IP). Bei DHCP IPs und Subnetmaske kontrollieren.

Dann sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## midnight (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk über Router erstellen*

Die Hardware hast du doch schon. Im Router stellst du ein, dass er Adressen via DHCP vergeben soll und bei allen Clients stellst du ein, dass die IPs automatisch beziehen sollen. Die Sache mit der Arbeitsgruppe ist nicht unbedingt nötig, jedoch zu empfehlen.
Allerdings muss ich derLordselbst zustimmen, wenn du wirklich vorhast Daten übers W-Lan zu schieben, dann solltest du das wirklich überdenken. Kabel legen ist immer die bessere Lösung!

so far


----------



## derLordselbst (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk über Router erstellen*

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle jetzt einfach einen Systemwiederherstellungspunkt setzen und danach loslegen.

Kaputt machen kannst Du dabei nicht viel und wenn Du selbst etwas tüftelst, bleibt für's nächste Mal auch was im Gedächtnis. 

Vielleicht blätterst Du auch mal in den diversen Anleitungen im Netz, z. B.:

XP - WLAN Netzwerk einrichten - Anleitung Schritt für Schritt

netzadmin: Netzwerk unter Windows XP - Netzwerke & Server konfigurieren

(ruhig mal ein paar davon durchlesen)

Sobald Du irgendwo hängst, frag einfach hier konkret nach. Und wenn alles in die Hose geht, nutze den Wiederherstellungspunkt. Nur beim Router solltest DU dir genau notieren, was du veränderst, um es ohne Reset wieder zurückbauen zu können. 


Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir meinen Netzwerk-Powerconnector 2.0, der löst alle Netzwerkprobleme sofort:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## midnight (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk über Router erstellen*

Das Teil is evil. Mit 230V im Lan werden die Daten bestimmt schneller übertragen 

btw: is das DEINS?
so far


----------



## derLordselbst (25. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk über Router erstellen*

Das ist meine, bzw. war meins, bis ich es zum Geburtstag verschenkt habe, an jemanden, der immer Netzwerkprobleme hatte.

Er war aber zu feige, es auszuprobieren.^^


----------



## Wargrown (31. Juli 2009)

*AW: Heimnetzwerk über Router erstellen*

Son Powerconnector gabs auch schonmal bei Ebay.
Habe ich bei den verrücktesten Ebay angeboten gesehen. Da wurde auch schon mal für 50€ ein Wlan Kabel verkauft


----------

